# The only thing you'd change in the GTR



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

What's that thing you'd want to change in the GTR? 

(if anything)


:smokin:


If there's something else that you want to change (not listed above)....... tell us what !






.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> What's that thing you'd want to change in the GTR?
> 
> (if anything)
> 
> ...


More Power :chuckle:
kk


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> More Power :chuckle:
> kk


Well,,, for that, they know where to go...the SVM treatment can cure that :chuckle:


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I voted sound but I'm not even sure that needs changing I really do struggle to fault the R35 in anyway, I've said it before this car is the most complete package available bar none!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I've collected some photos which show the earlier design of the R35, I have had some of these photos from back 2004 or even earlier.


One in Particular looks very similar to R34, but different. 

Another number 4 looks similar to the current one but with a lower roof line.

Have a look see if you prefer one of these earlier designs or, you'd rather have what you've got.


1/









2/









3/

















4/


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Only thing I'd change is the dealer. Customer service is not good and I don't enjoy the daft prices and having to haggle for tyres/battery cover under warranty etc....

Car is good.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

The running cost


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

How about a manual gearbox anyone?

Or even an RB lump in there? 

If it carrid more Skyline GTR DNA as it were?



I personally would've designed this differently.


Mid engine V8 twin trubo, two seater supercar that would look like this


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

None of the above so cant vote. But soft paint comes high up.......it won't take a mossie at 200 mph


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Wish it looked like a Lambo and had a mental V-12 

I actually seriously looked for a Diablo, but gave up after not finding any suitable cars.

Please can I have a GT-R that sounds like this. I know it won't actually be very fast, and will cost millions to run, but I don't care :chuckle:


----------



## Wheels (Aug 15, 2009)

lower lighter seats for more headroom and a lighter chassis.


----------



## MiKy-HuT (Mar 7, 2012)

Wheels said:


> lower lighter seats for more headroom and a lighter chassis.


Yes, doesn't feel as low seating position as my old 350z.


----------



## MiKy-HuT (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't see anything past the rear view mirror also!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I'd change the whole thing and go back to the drawing board and start again.

Hopefully only then it might attract some sesnible owners







:smokin:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

MiKy-HuT said:


> Can't see anything past the rear view mirror also!


For sure I'd change a few things

1/. I'd put a real battery in the engine compartment instead of the standard PP9 fitment so i didn't have to worry about using the electric windows too many times before the damn thing went flat. (OK read using the stereo while I'm washing it but you get my drift)
2/. When on a climbing (uphill) left hander can't see what the hell is coming because as you rightly say the mirror to too low!

3/. Has anyone blown the horn in anger? Sounds like a f**t in a gale! Really, you might need it some day when some blind old bag is looking to pull out on you just after you hit warp drive!
4/. I'd like to change the twitchy, nervous front end on anything but a good class A road. Seriously I can go faster on a deserted B road in my old oil burner Bora than in my pride and joy or is this some camber set up thing. 11000 miles by the way, so not knackered bushes yet or the like.

Seriously though, I love the car to bits but that twitch feeling really gets on my t*ts to the point where I always go the long way round and avoid the country lanes around where I live for the fear that a moments lack of concentration and my P&J is going to dive into the nearest ditch. 

If anyone has experience of this and sensible advise on a cure I really am interested as it does spoil the car somewhat for me. Anyone agree or am I just getting to old for this s**t as they say!


----------



## supercharged m3 (Dec 21, 2008)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Wish it looked like a Lambo and had a mental V-12
> 
> I actually seriously looked for a Diablo, but gave up after not finding any suitable cars.
> 
> Please can I have a GT-R that sounds like this. I know it won't actually be very fast, and will cost millions to run, but I don't care :chuckle:


I had a murcielago before my gtr n I swear the Lambo was better on fuel ! Or at worse the same . But the gtr is all about smiles per gallon


----------



## supercharged m3 (Dec 21, 2008)

On a boring note would of been nice to have memory seats as after the Mrs has used it.
It takes me ages to get it back were I think I left it


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

supercharged m3 said:


> On a boring note would of been nice to have memory seats as after the Mrs has used it.
> It takes me ages to get it back were I think I left it


That's easy to sort. Change the wife for one the same size as you. I've got one going spare.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

I must agree that the car does have a very small battery.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Some Mizuno-san blasphemy going on here!


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree re the memory seats but maybe 'Ive been spoilt in my Disco! 
I would have liked a little more room for my wheelchair but I just bought a smaller wheelchair ;-) 
Other than that, I'm loving it! :bowdown1:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Narrower would help me fit it into a small nook in my driveway, but I wouldn't want to change the relative dimensions, so 10% smaller in every dimension. I cringe everytime the wife reverses her car past it!

Nice if it were lighter but it's the weight it is for a reason i guess.

My advice to the above would be never let the wife drive. I have the perfect beauitful wife, small frame, large knockers, and absolutely no desire whatsoever to drive my car or even go in it!


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an early 09, so no Sat Nav. I miss that.

Other thing I'd change is the ability to update GraceNote. A media system stuck in '09 is quite frankly bllx.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

smifffy said:


> I have an early 09, so no Sat Nav. I miss that.
> 
> Other thing I'd change is the ability to update GraceNote. A media system stuck in '09 is quite frankly bllx.


I have never understood why the first ICE was so limited


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Zed Ed said:


> I have never understood why the first ICE was so limited


Can the more recent cars have their GraceNote DBs updated then?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Doubt it, but at least you can use your ipod


----------



## DaveXR (Feb 23, 2011)

When the autolights come on, they should be dipped, even if you were on full beams last time you switched off.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

smifffy said:


> Can the more recent cars have their GraceNote DBs updated then?


Excuse my ignorance and all that but wtf is gracenote DB!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Satan said:


> Excuse my ignorance and all that but wtf is gracenote DB!


Ok scrub that, just Google'd it.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Grace note db can be updated, there's a thread from a couple of years back about using windows to update the db on a memory stick.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

smifffy said:


> Can the more recent cars have their GraceNote DBs updated then?


Yes you can download all untitled tracks onto USB, you have to install some software and that will apply the names to the missing tracks on the USB and you can then upload them back again, it's a lot of faffing about and I got bored after reading the instructions :chuckle:


----------



## TimJMS (Nov 16, 2002)

A 7 speed transmission to really drop the RPM and extend range at higher speeds during long journeys. Oh and an automatic mode that didn't try and put you into it at 0.7 mph.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

An R35 paddle shift box in my R32 gtr, if it was possible.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd change nothing about it I think it looks perfect and is an awsome bit of kit and is priced fairly... Your not paying for some poxy badge it real excellent value for a super car


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I'd change the tyres when they are worn


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Takamo how does it compare to the older Skylines? How would it compare to a 500-600 bhp Skyline?


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

I've taken off the run flats, now puuuuurfect in every way 

Ikey


----------



## supersonicuk (Nov 28, 2011)

Car is amazing wouldn't reall change a thing.

Is what I would like is to see Nissan let others stock tyres, admitted the paint is poor, and sealed the headlights properly!!!!

Other than that can't fault it dynamically runs rings round almost everything and the engineering on the chassis and engine is just mind bogling can't think of anything I'm ever likely to be able to afford being better........


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

ikeysolomon said:


> I've taken off the run flats, now puuuuurfect in every way
> 
> Ikey


Steven was that you I met at Litchfields last week?

Didn't get the service completed in time there was a part missing for the radius arm..So picking her up along with a stage 4 lol!

Next time hopefully a more fairer run on the way to Iains lol..


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Fazza said:


> Steven was that you I met at Litchfields last week?
> 
> Didn't get the service completed in time there was a part missing for the radius arm..So picking her up along with a stage 4 lol!
> 
> Next time hopefully a more fairer run on the way to Iains lol..


Hi,

Yup, that was me :thumbsup:

Might have to go to Stage 5 now, it's a disease 

Good to meet you, been back since then too.

Steven (alias Ikey)


----------



## Audio Addict (Jan 4, 2012)

I've voted for sound but it would be nice to be able to fit 2 adults in the back.


----------

